# Surrogacy - starting another journey



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

Hello Everyone, my partner and I are just looking into the options open to us, now that we have decided that we do not want to continue with IVF after 9 cycles.  We have tried numerous procedures, PGD, Assisted Hatching, removal of tubes, different drug regimes etc. etc.  We have now decided that we will look into host surrogacy, as we can get to the point with IVF where we produce really good quality embryo's but for reason that cannot be answered, as many of you will probably know, they just do not implant.    I am reading up on COTS and SUK, ALW and Miracles do Happen, all the names of which I have found on this board, which is fantastic.  I have read and have been active on a lot of the boards on Fertility Friends over the years, and any questions I have I also find the answers to or excellent advice.  I know we will have to do a lot of research before making decisions, and I know that FF will help us immensely along the way  .  

However, I have come across an agency called '******************', I was wondering if anyone has anyone heard of this organisation?  

Many thanks
Kitten


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

I have come across ****************** previously and didn't realise they were still going.

They appear to be based in the UK and offer a full service of matching surrogates with IPs for a fee.

As a surrogate, I was always under the impression that this was not allowed under law, but perhaps I am wrong.  

However, because I thought it was not allowed, I did not go any further down this road, instead preferring to follow the independent route.

I would proceed with extreme caution, and take appropriate professional advice, especially before handing over any money to this organisation.

Don't get me wrong, they may offer a value for money service and take all your worries away.  They may offer the answer to your prayers.  

But then again, they may not.  

Personally, I have not met anyone who has completed a journey with this company, but I am sure that someone must have done so somewhere.

So good luck, search around but always remember that just because someone has joined an organisation that charges you money to use them, doesn't usually mean a guarantee you'll have a happy ending.

Just my opinion and thoughts.


Take care


Amanda


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

It is illegal to match surrogates and IP's Amanda, I've heard of them and looked on their site, but I would also too proceed with caution, I am a member of SUK, and MDH but not of COTS, all I can say is just see which suits you best, join the boards and ask questions, there's a lot of experience out there, I wish you good luck in your journey.
xx


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying that Sam!  It always striked me as a bit odd that you were allowed to take money for arranging things like that.  But if its illegal then that would also explain why they seem to be the only ones doing it!


And I'm glad I'm not the only one who would proceed with caution!


Amanda


----------

